# New Paph Breeding Thread



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2017)

Too much of a pain to edit everything. I'll just restart. 




[/url]12484664_10154236412670329_7306741560560903037_o by anthony plasters, on Flickr[/IMG]  Mystic Isle ' Mischief' X fairrieanum 'Bert' 



[/url]fairrieanum burt[/IMG]


*
Status: Complete. Yield: 50 flasks*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 5, 2017)

[/url]DSC_4628[/IMG]

Paph Triple Bella x sugiyamanum



[/url]DSC_4624[/IMG]

*Status: Complete Yield: 8 flasks*


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 5, 2017)

Did you self triple Bella?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

No, but I did do other things with it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 6, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> No, but I did do other things with it.



Do tell ... or is it unspeakable?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

Lol see here! I'm getting to it .


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]roth vermithrax 1[/IMG]

rothschildianum 'Vermithrax' x Robinianum 'Alissa Male' FCC/AOS




[/url]998cf828-3ed1-4329-a3dd-68f9c9a90827.jpg~original[/IMG]

*Status: Complete Yield: 29 flasks*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]CHD wacky worm[/IMG]

Chiu Hua Dancer 'Wacky Worm' x Saint Swithin 'Cracked Pepper'




[/url]DSC_4644[/IMG]

*Status: Complete Yield: 8 flasks*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]DSC_8957[/IMG]

vietnamense x self

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]shun-fa fcc[/IMG] 
Shun Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS x micranthum 'Dana Lynn'




[/url]micranthum dana lynn[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]20160610_163400[/IMG]
Paph thaianum (species breeding, my 6cm NS clone x JAB's nicely-shaped clone)

*Status: germinated*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]20170711_224818[/IMG]

Windswept x Lady Rothschild 'Buttermilk'




[/url]16179851_10112770859482114_2022309133797018645_o[/IMG]

*Status: pod maturing*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

[/url]20170611_202114[/IMG]

concolor 'Sharp Cheddar' x Triple Bella 'Spotted Chad' AM/AOS




[/url]DSC_4628[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Maturing*


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2017)

You have really been busy!


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 6, 2017)

Am I the only one that cant see the pics?

*Bert BTW ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 7, 2017)

some interesting crosses


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 7, 2017)

I agree Stephan, interesting. What are you going to do with 50 flask of Brachy by fairrie?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 7, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> [/url]20170611_202114[/IMG]
> 
> concolor 'Sharp Cheddar' x Triple Bella 'Spotted Chad' AM/AOS
> 
> ...



looking forward to this one


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 7, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> [/url]shun-fa fcc[/IMG]
> Shun Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS x micranthum 'Dana Lynn'
> 
> 
> ...



What's the aim with this cross? Larger pouch and pink coloration?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> What's the aim with this cross? Larger pouch and pink coloration?



14cm round mauve puffballs with 7cm petal width.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> I agree Stephan, interesting. What are you going to do with 50 flask of Brachy by fairrie?



Most of these crosses are going to be between 20 and 50 flasks. I wanted to make enough to really see the potential of the cross, even if it isn't me who blooms out the outlier. 
15 flasks are going off to Hawaii, a fair number of the rest will be sold as compots once they've grown a little bit. I'll probably keep around 40 plants for myself.

I made this particular cross with the hope of naming it after my late voice teacher, so I hope I'm first to the finish.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]wilhelminae[/IMG]
wilhelminae x Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS



[/url]wossner kolorand[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]DSC_1783[/IMG]
tranlienianum 'Minion #12' AM/AOS x self

*Status: pod maturing*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]20170611_202114[/IMG]

Concolor 'Sharp Cheddar' x Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS




[/url]shun-fa fcc[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Maturing*


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 7, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> [/url]20170611_202114[/IMG]
> 
> Concolor 'Sharp Cheddar' x Shun-Fa Golden 'Wotan' FCC/AOS
> 
> ...



Looking forward to this one too.

(So are you a professional singer?)


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'd say I'm more of a starving artist lol.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]wilhelminae[/IMG] 
wilhelminae x Shin-Yi Pearl 'Napolen Complex'



[/url]DSC_9335[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]20170302_162614[/IMG]
Doctor Toot x vietnamense



[/url]DSC_8957[/IMG]

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]mt low[/IMG]
Mount Low 'Regina' AM/AOS x self

*Status: Pod Matured, in the soup. Light seed load, iffy chances.*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2017)

[/url]20170711_224818[/IMG] 
Windswept x rothschildianum 'Peggy Ann' NS 27 PW 1.7, DW 5.8, Synsepal 5.2



[/url]20170709_153131[/IMG]

*Status: recent, appears to have worked*


----------



## JAB (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesomesauce!!!! Cant wait!!! :clap::drool:


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 10, 2017)

[/url]minion and weitas creek[/IMG]
tranlienianum 'minion #12' AM/AOS x tranlienianum 'Weitas Creek' HCC/AOS

*Status: Pod Maturing*


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 10, 2017)

[/url]20170711_224818[/IMG]
Windswept x wilhelminae



[/url]wilhelminae[/IMG]

*Status: recent, appears to have worked *


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 21, 2017)

[/url]wossner kolorand[/IMG]
Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS x rothschildianum 'Vermithrax'



[/url]roth vermithrax 1[/IMG]

*Status: Complete Yield: 3 flasks*


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2017)

that should be nice


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 21, 2017)

I hope so. I've now got nearly 1000 plants of my own breeding from one cross or another. I'll be quite upset if I don't get anything nice . (It's soon time to start letting some go)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2017)

1000 plants??? 

Are you going to keep everything you posted here??
Do I sigh up here for any extra flasks or compots? 
There are some that I would love to try and see the results!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2017)

Flasks and/or compots will be posted on the for sale forum as they become available. ^_^


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2017)

Alright, thank you.
I want to be at the front of the line!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2017)

Cool. BTW, do you think that is really a concolor!?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 23, 2017)

Impossible to be absolutely certain, I think, but I'm pretty sure. It has unpigmented leaves like v. chlorophyllum and the second flower had a more concolor-y looking pouch. So, unless I get really strong evidence i.e. someone gets it genetically tested or a taxonomist sees it in person and disputes it, etc., I'm sticking with concolor.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 4, 2017)

[/url]flasks[/IMG]

I must be out of my mind...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 4, 2017)

There are nearly 100 flasks in my room right now lol.


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 5, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> There are nearly 100 flasks in my room right now lol.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 8, 2017)

Wössner Kolorand 'Foot Fetish' AM/AOS X rothschildianum 'Vermithrax' 

This one barely worked, only got 3 flasks with about 15 total plants. They look good, though.



[/url]20171008_112806[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2017)

They do look good.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 2, 2017)

Remade Angel Hair


St Swithin 'Cracked Pepper



[/url]DSC_4644[/IMG]

X 
sanderianum '103' from Kenny 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44679&highlight=sanderianum

Status: Pod Maturing


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2017)

I love that St. Swithin!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 5, 2017)

Remade Lyro Blackhawk as well
St Swithin 'Cracked Pepper'



[/url]DSC_4644[/IMG]

X wilhelminae



[/url]wilhelminae[/IMG]

Status: Pod Maturing


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 13, 2017)

[/url]20171113_045430[/IMG] More babies


----------



## Hien (Nov 21, 2017)

who is your flasker ?


----------

